# Bilbo!



## Illuin

We need a new game here in Hobbiton. How about a silly game called “Bilbo”; an offshoot of “Bingo“. I’ll begin with a list of five movies (not necessarily my favorites, or even movies I necessarily like). However, I’ll also list my favorite actors/actresses from those very movies. The next person; any person (free for all) will name five movies (favorable to them hopefully); however, they are only permitted to list movies that include actors/actresses that were in the aforementioned movies in the previous post. Moving on; the next person will post another five movies (again; only allowed to list movies including actors/actresses mentioned in the previous post). Sooner or later; a top five all time favorite movie (of someone) will coincide with the rules of the game. The person who finally gathers together their top five favorite all time movies has “Bilbo“, and wins the game (of course listing their top five movies of all time; as they coincided with the game). Then; the game is either entirely over; or the winner can start another chain reaction. I’ll begin:


*Marathon Man - Laurence Olivier*
*Witness - Harrison Ford*
*Field of Dreams - Burt Lancaster*
*Up In Smoke - Tom Skerritt *
*The Shining - Jack Nicholson*


----------



## Persephone

is this a movie version of 6 degrees? Sounds fun though.


----------



## HLGStrider

*Clash of the Titens - Laurence Olivier*
*Empire Strikes Back- Harrison Ford*
Run Silent Run Deep - Burt Lancaster
*Steel Magnolias - Tom Skerritt *
*The Bucket List - Jack Nicholson

Admitting straight off to having to look up Tom Skerritt and apparently also to not having seen anything with Olivier in it even though I know who he is. 

BTW, is the idea that we highlight the one that is on our favorite movie list? Eventually we are going to run out of movies if we don't ever change actors. 
*


----------



## Durin's Bane

As I get it... use actors from the previusly listed movies (not the previously listed actors) -> list your favourite movie they're in and your favourite actor from it, no?


----------



## HLGStrider

So since I said Empire Strikes Back I could now say "The Blues Brothers" because Carrie Fischer is in both?


----------



## chrysophalax

Somehow, I think we're off the track here, but not sure how. I'm thinking Illuin's highlighting has to do with the first letter in Bilbo...maybe?


----------



## Illuin

> by HLGStrider
> So since I said Empire Strikes Back I could now say "The Blues Brothers" because Carrie Fischer is in both?


 
Exactly; that's how it's done. DB was right.


----------



## Turgon

Ah... I get it now.

Not seen half of the movies on Elgee's list though - so I'll wait for a more opportune moment to post...


----------



## Gilthoniel

I'm confuzzled...

Do the films you put down have to be your favourites, or is it just knowledge based?

'Cos I could put down:

*Clash of the Titens - Laurence Olivier
*Empire Strikes Back- Harrison Ford
Run Silent Run Deep - Burt Lancaster
*Steel Magnolias - Tom Skerritt *
*As Good As It Gets - Jack Nicholson*

But I don't actually like it (Meg Ryan annoys me). Is that the right kinda idea?

Sorry for being an idiot.


----------



## HLGStrider

Um.. . which of those movies has Meg Ryan in it? I've seen the majority of them, and I don't think she's in any of them.
As Good as it Gets is Helen Hunt.
Steel Magnolias is Julia Roberts (and a bunch of other women).
Empire Strikes back, obviously no Meg Ryan.

The other movies all appear to be too old for Meg Ryan to be in them as anything other than an embryo. (That said, I have no idea her age or the exact release date of those movies and the embryo thing is hyperbole).


----------



## Gilthoniel

My bad...
Helen Hunt, then..

But is that the idea? You don't have to like the film, just know who's in it?


----------



## chrysophalax

Sorry, Illuin, this is what I get for trying to post while I'm sick. Here's another attempt. I'm working off your original post.


Jaws....Roy Scheider

*The Fellowship of the Ring (extended version)*....Viggo Mortensen

WaterWorld....Kevin Costner

Rooster Cogburn....Strother Martin

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest....Scatman Crothers


----------



## Illuin

No, no. I mentioned "_Marathon Man"._ Then you take another actor from that same movie and mention another movie! For example; _Marathon Man_ also stars Dustin Hoffman. You can then say something like _"Rain Man"._ The next person sees that _Rain Man_ not only stars Dustin Hoffman, but Tom Cruise as well. You could then say "_War of the Worlds_" (since Tom Cruise was in it). Miranda Otto was in "_War of the Worlds_"; and she was also in “_Return of the King_”; which happens to be one of my five favorite all time movies (and I would list that...akin to covering one of the five letters in "Bilbo"...i.e. Bingo). Now I would need four more movies to complete my “Bilbo”.


----------



## chrysophalax

See my post just above your last, Illuin.


----------



## HLGStrider

*What about Bob-Richard Dreyfus*

The Man with the Golden Gun-Christopher Lee

Just Like Heaven-Chaim Jeraffi 

Bringing Up Baby-Catherine Hepburn

*The Lord of the Rings Return of the King (Extended)-Brad Dourif* 

*Extended part is very important because I don't think Wormtongue makes it into the non-extended cut, but it's been awhile since I've watched the regular one. I really like Dourif. He plays in a strange mix of serious movies and computer games, and there is just something freaky about his eyes. I actually first saw him in "Myst: Exile" where he was a really intriguing villain, but I wasn't used to the idea of "real" actors working in computer games so when I saw him in Lord of the Rings it was a really cool surprise. Then I found out he had a reoccuring role in Star Trek: Voyager. . . and then I found out he has done work in some very serious films.
*

Dang, Waterworld doesn't have anybody in it who I knew besides Costner. I had to find someone who was credited as "Dry Cleaner" in the other movie for goodness sakes. I like all the movies I listed, and managed to get two of my top five. I really need to work out a more exact list for my top five, however.


----------



## Illuin

*Airplane* - Julie Hagerty
*Airplane II; The Sequel* - Hervé Villechaize
*Walk The Line* - Reese Witherspoon
*To Catch A Thief* - Cary Grant
*Alien* - Ian Holm


Arrggh; _Alien_ is in the top 10, but not top 5. Well, knocked one off.


----------



## Illuin

> _by Gilthoniel_
> _Do the films you put down have to be your favourites, or is it just knowledge based?_


 

You can if you want; but it’s not necessary (the game might be next to impossible if all you listed was your favorites). The idea is to lead other members into naming a movie starring an actor who also stars in one of your 5 all-time favorites. For example; HLGStrider listed “Just Like Heaven-starring _Chaim Jeraffi_”. But Reese Witherspoon is also in _Just Like Heaven_; and she also stars in “_Walk The Line_”; which happens to be one of my Top 5 all time favorites. Technically, it doesn't have to "actual top 5"; but you get the point (i.e. that elite group of movies that are extra special to you).

I followed Strider's lead in coloring that one in red - signifying a favorite. She has two of her five “Bilbo” letters; and I have one (jeez, I’m starting to confuse myself ).


----------



## Gilthoniel

*Dracula, Dead and Lovin' It! *- Leslie Nielsen
*Miss Congeniality *- William Shatner
*Cruel Intentions* - Reese Witherspoon
*High Society - *Frank Sinatra
*Hamlet *- Ian Holm


----------



## Illuin

Ahh; knocked out two. Also, it’s “perfectly legal” to use the same actor/actress again; as you did with Reese Witherspoon (however, I just made that up - because I didn’t look that far into the game's original conception). Looks like I'm losing .


----------



## Persephone

Ghostbusters II - Peter MacNicol
*Dodgeball - Ben Stiller*
Legally Blonde - Luke Wilson
Dial M for Murder - Grace Kelly
*Forever Young - Mel Gibson*


I hope I got this game right....


----------



## Illuin

Space Balls - Rick Moranis
Men in Black - Rip Torn
Pleasantville - Reese Witherspoon
Escape to Witch Mountain - Ray Milland
The Fellowship of The Ring - Elijah Wood



Well, I'm up by one (not like that will last long).


----------



## Gilthoniel

Titan A.E - Bill Pullman
Pursuit of Happyness - Will Smith
Spiderman - Tobet Maguire
Roman Holiday - Eddie Albert
Everything is Illuminated - Eugene Hutz

Toying with 'Pursuit of Happyness' - I do love it so, but I thought I'd give HLGStrider a chance to catch up! 

'Tis a brilliant game, though. Surprising how closely connected films are!


----------



## HLGStrider

Oceans 11-Matt Damon
Crash-Thandie Newton
Finding Nemo-Willem Dafoe
Charades-Audrey Hepburn
Huckleberry Finn-Elijah Wood

Finding Nemo is probably a top ten, not really a top five. 

Charades is an excellent film, but it wouldn't be in my top five if it hadn't have had Henry Mancini doing the score. That music rocks.


----------



## Illuin

So far; we have three "BIL" and one "BI" .

HLGStrider - 3
Illuin -3
Gilthoniel - 3
Narya - 2


----------



## Persephone

*The Departed* - Matt Damon
The Net - Sandra Bullock
*Mr. Wrong* - *Ellen DeGeneres*
An Affair to Remember - Cary Grant
*Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone* - Robbie Coltrane


I love Ellen, I think she's one of the funniest actors alive!


----------



## Illuin

Hi Narya. 

It would appear you have a winner or two; but I think we should follow Strider’s protocol; and mark your winnings in red (otherwise I’m very confused  ). Also, like I have said before; it’s only movies that are very special to you that count; not necessarily “The Top Five”. Just movies you feel qualify as “the elite”…those that have had an impact in your life. My original idea regarding “The Top Five” is a bit unrealistic. That was only to set parameters.


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> Hi Narya.
> 
> It would appear you have a winner or two; but I think we should follow Strider’s protocol; and mark your winnings in red (otherwise I’m very confused  ). Also, like I have said before; it’s only movies that are very special to you that count; not necessarily “The Top Five”. Just movies you feel qualify as “the elite”…those that have had an impact in your life. My original idea regarding “The Top Five” is a bit unrealistic. That was only to set parameters.




To be honest, I don't understand the mechanics other than it's like 6-degrees. Please pm me! Halp!


----------



## chrysophalax

The Shadow...Alec Baldwin

Amistad...Pete Postlethwaite

Beetle Juice...Glenn Shadix

The Arrangement...Deborah Kerr

*The Full Monty...Robert Carlyle*


----------



## HLGStrider

Young Frankenstien-Peter Boyle

*The Mask of Zorro-Anthony Hopkins *

*Multiplicity-Michael Keaton*

20,000 Leagues Under the Sea-Kirk Douglas

A Knight's Tale-Mark Addy


Now that we've adjusted out of the top ten I can include a silly comedy that had my brother saying, "I got pizza . . . and a wallet" for years after.


----------



## Illuin

I guess the black writing signifies “Game Over” . Like in the old Atari games; when everything would stop and the color went to black and white.

I guess the winner starts another one. Maybe starting random and fresh would be the best way (giving the previous winner a slight disadvantage?)


----------



## HLGStrider

Actually, black is because of some weird copy and paste thing that happened, and is purely incidental.


----------



## Illuin

I kind of like the idea myself .


----------



## Gilthoniel

Maybe we should keep a running score? How many times each of us win?
Just a thought, maybe.


----------



## Persephone

yeah! I agree! We should keep this going. It's fun!



*ALICE IN WONDERLAND - Gene Wilder*
*SILENCE OF THE LAMBS - Sir. Anthony Hopkins*
*BATMAN - Michael Keaton*
GREEDY - Kirk Douglas
*THE DARK KNIGHT - Heath Ledger*


----------



## Illuin

Um... just take it easy....relax my friend . It's HLGStriders turn. And don't give away your favorites too soon; that could lead to your undoing .


----------



## Persephone

Illuin said:


> Um... just take it easy....relax my friend . It's HLGStriders turn. And don't give away your favorites too soon; that could lead to your undoing .



Really? *reviews the thread* Honestly, and I know you've explained it to me already... (Gilthoniel actually explained it to me too) but, I'm still lost.  Sorry, it's the brain... it's not functioning well. I've been without coffee for a month now. Doctor's orders. But without Caffeine, my brain won't work well for some reason.

Nothing registers properly.


----------



## annadelc

Kathryn Erbe--Kiss of Death
Roger Moore--Boat Trip 
Reese Witherspoon--Penelope
Cary Grant--Walk Don't Run
Orlando Bloom--Pirates of the Caribbean
Anna del C.
Author of "The Elf and the Princess"
and "Trouble in the Elf City"


----------



## Illuin

> by Narya
> _Really? *reviews the thread* Honestly, and I know you've explained it to me already... (Gilthoniel actually explained it to me too) but, I'm still lost. Sorry, it's the brain... it's not functioning well. I've been without coffee for a month now. Doctor's orders. But without Caffeine, my brain won't work well for some reason._


 
Well, believe me, your brain works just fine. And reading your RPG’s - your mind works better (a lot better) than most of ours can ever hope to. But technically speaking, regarding this crazy cockamamie game (and believe me; I'm not proud), Strider won the “5 letters of Bilbo”; so she’s next .


----------



## HLGStrider

K, going to do this very random.

Ghostbusters-Bill Murray
The Princess Bride-Robin Wright (or Robin Wright-Penn)
Ladyhawke-Matthew Broderick
Indiana Jones: The Last Crusade-Sean Connery
The Prestige-Christian Bale

Considered marking off the Princess Bride too because it is such a classic, but there are just too many films I like more and I already knocked off two without really trying.


----------



## Illuin

Oh my goodness, I hate to do this, but you walked right into this one Strider…ouch.


The Blues Brothers - Dan Aykroyd
This Is Spinal Tap - Christopher Guest
Scarface - Michelle Pfeiffer
Witness - Harrison Ford
Return Of The King - Andy Serkis


Next . It was luck; believe me.


PS - We all have so many movies we love; but for the sake of keeping the game fun, let’s name our beloved movies. If we confine them to a top ten or five, that would spoil the game. I'm sure we can all generate quite a few favorites over time.


----------



## Illuin

Titanic - Bill Paxton
Amadeus - F. Murray Abraham
Big - Elizabeth Perkins
The Birds - Tippi Hedren (Melanie Griffith's Mom)
Field of Dreams - Burt Lancaster


----------



## alpheyt

Lord of the rings, return of the king - Liv Tyler
Lord of the rings, the two towers - Chris Lee
Pirates of the Carribean 3, at world's end - Jonny Depp
Field of dreams - Kevin Costner
Lord of the rings, the fellowship of the ring - Elijah Wood


----------

